# Guam fishing



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

Hi,
I'm wondering if anybody here knows anything about fishing for skipjack in guam? Or anything you can catch from the shore there.
Thanks guys!


----------



## luyber (Feb 10, 2008)

Lived in Guam for 2 years. Loved every minute of it! Beautiful island and great locals. Fishing is fantastic however it really help to have access to a boat. All of the pelagics (marlin, tuna, mahi, wahoo) can be caught just off the reef line and out on the lumps just offshore. They have GT's larger jacks and dog tooth tuna which make there way right into the reef line. They also have small jacks (1-10lbs+) just inside the reef along the beaches. They can be caught with a popping cork with a small fly/bucktail trailer on light tackle. Accessing the spots which hold the big jacks and GT's can be challenging and local knowledge is a must. When you get to island make friends with the fisherman at the Co-op and the tackle shop in Hagatna. They can point you in the right direction. Enjoy you time on island!


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Can't wait!


----------

